# I really think that "The best things in life are free"!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The moon belongs to everyone,
The best things in life are free.
The stars belong to everyone,
They gleam there for you and me.
The flowers in spring, the robins that sing,
The moonbeams that shine, they're yours, they're mine.
And love can come to everyone,
The best things in life are free.











oldies...






With all my love!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread was a complete desert. I think nobody thinks that the best things in life are free...We do not appreciate the sun nor the stars nor the moon any more! But! When it is rainy or snowing, an awful day, we would love to have a sunny day! or a warm evening, plenty of stars in the sky! This is something not even Bill Gates could buy! Again: the XXth and XXIst century are known by the trio: Money-Power-Sex. Increase...this is the BIG word nowadays. Increase your pen..., your capital, your power. That's why Superman was born in the XXth century. Everybody wants to be superman...have 12 inches and plenty of money. How sad! How sad!


:scold:

Martin, sad

P.S. I couldn't find a sad smiley!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The Moon and the stars are completely pointless. Who needs 'em when you have online shopping and consumerism?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This thread was a complete desert. I think nobody thinks that the best things in life are free...We do not appreciate the sun nor the stars nor the moon any more! But! When it is rainy or snowing, an awful day, we would love to have a sunny day! or a warm evening, plenty of stars in the sky! This is something not even Bill Gates could buy! Again: the XXth and XXIst century are known by the trio: Money-Power-Sex. Increase...this is the BIG word nowadays. Increase your pen..., your capital, your power. That's why Superman was born in the XXth century. Everybody wants to be superman...have 12 inches and plenty of money. How sad! How sad!
> 
> :scold:
> 
> ...




There you go.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The Moon and the stars are completely pointless. Who needs 'em when you have online shopping and consumerism?


But who do you actually pay when you buy land on the moon?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

- I don't like rain
- I hate snow
- I love the sun
- I love the stars
- I love the moon (I'm always there...)
- I like people with IMAGINATION
- I also like my Ipad and my computer and moreover my music....This it wasn't that free. LOL

Martin

Martin


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Behold the ego
Set in glowing emptiness
On the edge of time


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree that most people don't appreciate the little things enough. I'm sure that if everyone paid more attention to a sunny day or the stars (if they really make you happy) people on average would be more happy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> But who do you actually pay when you buy land on the moon?


The US government because their flag's there.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The stars belong to everyone, but especially the people who pay a lot of money to name them after themselves.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This thread was a complete desert. I think nobody thinks that the best things in life are free...We do not appreciate the sun nor the stars nor the moon any more! But! When it is rainy or snowing, an awful day, we would love to have a sunny day! or a warm evening, plenty of stars in the sky! ...


It reminds me of a relative who went through the great depression (1930's), and this person was happy for simple things like good weather and the company of others. I think we've lost that sense of simplicity, although I try to appreciate these things. People just don't know how hard it was to survive back in those days, have a few pieces of bread a day, and now we worry about things like luxuries. As Mick Jagger famously sang _You can't always get what you want, but you can get what you need._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate money, but I like getting rid of (ie. exchanging) it for things that I want.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hate money, but I like getting rid of (ie. exchanging) it for things that I want.


There is a name for that:

Just take a look:

http://www.talkclassical.com/19531-i-really-think-best.html

Martin


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

cwarchc said:


>


LOL...a version from the 2000 ths...This is evil!

Martin


----------

